# Anyone going To FAU Unearthed



## LonewolfX3 (Aug 2, 2019)

Looking to meet new people at the convention I am super socially awkward Im also 20 looking for people my age


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Sep 7, 2019)

I’ll be there, vending my warez. c:


----------



## LonewolfX3 (Sep 7, 2019)

Ill check out your merch


----------



## Peach's (Sep 10, 2019)

I need a room :v


----------



## LonewolfX3 (Sep 12, 2019)

Im only going for a day


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 3, 2019)

I will!  I'm going to be participating in the Hot Ones interview panel, with @Dragoneer.


----------

